# Where is "Mopier Mode" in Windows 10?



## Jack1000

Guys,

I have an old HP Laser Jet 3015 printer and it works fine on Windows 10. Except I cannot print multiple copies from Word 2010. I had this exact issue with this printer on Windows 7, and was able to resolve it by disabling "Mopier Mode." This was when I had Word 2003. Looking up, down, and all around in Windows 10 settings, I cannot find Mopier Mode in Printer Settings anywhere!

How do I disable Mopier Mode in Windows 10 to print multiple copies of a document?

Jack


----------



## dvk01

Mopier mode is a HP specific driver function. If you use the windows inbuilt drivers then it will not exist. It only appears in printer settings using the full HP driver
try the HP specific drivers from http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=378050&swLangOid=8&swEnvOid=4192

select your OS version on the dropdown ( 32 bit or 64 bit ) they are different


----------



## Jack1000

dvk01 said:


> Mopier mode is a HP specific driver function. If you use the windows inbuilt drivers then it will not exist. It only appears in printer settings using the full HP driver
> try the HP specific drivers from http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=378050&swLangOid=8&swEnvOid=4192
> 
> select your OS version on the dropdown ( 32 bit or 64 bit ) they are different


Well,

I was not able to get the set up wizard to find my printer. You go under traditional set up and select the radio button and than there's a prompt for traditional setup, wireless, or dynamic prompt with one of three radio buttons selected. I did the Traditional set up and it says, "Your printer is a little old, need help finding it." It searches and searches but does not find the printer to begin the installation of the new PCL5 driver. I also know from my computer guru that this printer, now at ten years old or more can't do wireless. My computer guru says it might, but there may be compatibility problems because of its age and trying to work well with Windows 10. (I have a Wireless Home Network.)

The interesting thing is that when I got this OEM Dell Desktop with Windows 10 on it, it found the printer right out of the gate through the default Microsoft set up. My personal opinion is that it is incredibly stupid for HP to turn off mopier mode for multiple coping by default anyway! That sucks!

Jack


----------



## Jack1000

dvk01 said:


> Mopier mode is a HP specific driver function. If you use the windows inbuilt drivers then it will not exist. It only appears in printer settings using the full HP driver
> try the HP specific drivers from http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=378050&swLangOid=8&swEnvOid=4192
> 
> select your OS version on the dropdown ( 32 bit or 64 bit ) they are different


The other thing is,

I had this Laser Jet 3015 printer with just the Microsoft Printer Drivers for it and was able to get into Mopier Mode in the settings on a Windows 7 PC, and I think Windows XP as well, to disable it and print multiple copies of documents. However, I can't remember if I had this printer before I had Windows 7 or not. FYI "Mopier Mode" is a default setting used by HP to allow only one copy per print job at a time and is enabled by default. If I get a printer from another company, than I assume I am not going to have this "Mopier Mode" problem? I really hope HP changes this!

Jack


----------

